# RS4 HAS ARRIVED !!!!!!



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Wow, this is fast !!!!!!!!!

I love it and well loaded with lots of goodies.....

I must say when I handed my TT over, I had a tear in my eye but that thought dried up as soon as I got into the RS4..

I collected it from Smith Knight Fay in Stockport and instead of going back down the M6 direction to London, I went though SNAKE PASS ;D (Wow, great road) to Sheffield and then straight down the M1.

The ride is incredible along the motorway and the sudden pick-up when you need it is superb.

On the way home tonght this BMW 328i was given it some and it was so nice to just put my foot down as say Bye Bye ;D

Look forward to the meet next Tuesday evening at the Red Lion, anyone from London going? If not I'll have to use my Sat Nav .

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

4 hours to go for me ;D

See you at Red Lion.


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

5hrs for me


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Good Luck Boys, but you must have them know - How do you feeling driving this BEAST !! ;D


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> 4 hours to go for me ;D
> 
> See you at Red Lion.


Red Lion Abingdon?


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> 5hrs for me


Did you get it Steve? Pics? or are you busy out driving?


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

picked the red rocket up at 3.00pm just got in its awesome truely amazing car love it!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Steve

Will you be at the Red Lion?

It could turn into a RS4 meet 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Howard, have just looked at your new car via your link. Looks like one mean car. 8)

Whupping the BMW must have been most satisfying. ;D


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Satisfying, sorry but not the right word it was bloody BRILLIANT 8).


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Red Lion Abingdon?


No, Red Lion Hurley.

Is there a Red Lion in Abingdon? I live in Abingdon but don't know all the pubs by any means...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTig have you been to the Red Lion in Abingdon?

I guess if you have it's not your regular?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Can I just clear up one thing, The meet next at the Red Lion is next Tuesday ??

If yes, does anyone have the address and what time?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I just had a MAJOR result, when i bought the car I asked if Tracker had been fitted to the car, they said it hadn't and I was going to have it fitted next week for my insurance - Tonight i checked under the boot matting and found, wait for it (Can you feel the tension) A TRACKER BOOK !!! registered to this car!!! Yippee - A saving of over Â£400.00 and carry on my subscription from my TT - can you feel how happy i am ;D ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Please note
RS4.org are having a RS4 owners day at the Belfry in Wishaw on the 27th October, all new owners are welcome.
http://www.rs4.org
For more information.
Cheers
jr


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

howard should be able to make it i wont get there till around 9.00pm is that too late?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Hell at 9.00 pm i will be in Cornwall on holiday for a few days!!!
Its starts at 12 and will be finished by 4-5 pm
Cheers
jr


----------



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

> TTig have you been to the Red Lion in Abingdon?
> 
> I guess if you have it's not your regular?


Used to be a regular (lived in Kennington) and did the Karaoke with Big Dave (those were the days). Been living in sunny California since Oct 2000 so it's for sure not a regular anymore.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

After 500 miles this week end I'm dead happy with mine. However I now can't make the Thames Valley meet so I'm pissed off.

AMD next week for suspension and shortshifter and if I sell the mods from the TT the brakes upgrade as well ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thorney, get the Neuspeed shifter. 35% throw reduction and you keep your existing gear knob, etc.

I know Scott doesn't fit these, but he may soooon. See what he thinks.


----------

